# Kate Bush, record breaker



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Kate Bush is one of my all-time favourite pop/rock artists, regardless of gender. I was happy to see her making the Dutch TV news with her recent success: Running up that hill, originally released in 1985, has now reached the top of the UK charts because of its use on the hit TV show Stranger Things. This also means she broke three records at once: the longest-ever gap between Number 1 singles in Official Chart history ( 44 years), the longest time taken for a single to reach Number 1 (from August 1985 until now , 37 years later), and the oldest female artist ever to score a Number 1 on the Official Singles Chart at 63 years and 11 months (source).

There's also a good piece about her on the BBC site here.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

And it is a great song!


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Some interesting personnel on the album, _Hounds of Love_. Richard Hickox, Morris Pert, Michael Berkeley, John Williams...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Forster said:


> Some interesting personnel on the album, Hounds of Love. Richard Hickox, Morris Pert, Michael Berkeley, John Williams...


That happened more often with her albums. The successor (The Sensual World) featured the likes of NIgel Kennedy, Michael Nyman and the Balanescu Quartet.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I've never been a fan but you have to admire her body of work for its uniqueness. I was gutted I missed her when she came to my workplace 35 years ago (I had to travel to Stoke that day). I foolishly turned down the chance of a free ticket to see her (my mate was a record rep for EMI) however I did share a Chinese meal with the Proclaimers and a car with Billy Idol a few years later. Lol.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Far far ahead of the the pack - So far ahead that she really didn't have "peers" - until the arrival of Florence Welch of Florence + the Machine 35 years after her debut.

This page has 3 interesting videos - 









Watch a rare Kate Bush concert from 1979 and other BBC performances


Kate Bush only ever toured once, and thankfully one of the shows was filmed for the BBC...




www.brooklynvegan.com





1) Kate Bush - The Tour of Life - Remastered - Live at Hammersmith Odeon

2) Kate Bush - Documentary - 1979 - Tour of Life

3) Kate Bush - Live at the BBC - Interesting versions of "Running up that Hill" followed by "Hounds of Love" at the 31:30 mark.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Shaughnessy said:


> ....This page has 3 interesting videos ....


Thanks, I'm enjoying these!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I discovered Kate Bush through this forum a couple years ago. She is a massive talent. I'm glad that she's seeing a resurgence. 

I've always liked her slightly weird song about Delius. Here is a clip where at 3:58 an interviewer showed her Delius video, then they had her sit next to Eric Fenby. I wish there were more of a substantial interview there with the both of them.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm happy for her. Very interesting and unique song. It's always great that young people can learn more about older music. I also remember Vangelis piece 'Fields of Coral' playing in Stranger Things. It fits perfectly with the vibe of the show.


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

It's kind of funny that a lot of people I know are reacting with borderline dismay that the teenagers are into a song they like now, like they'll be lame-by-proxy for listening to a song from _Stranger Things_. Like, c'mon, guys, lighten up a bit!


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Never been a fan, too much synth production, and not into her singing.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Professor of Rock has an interesting episode on Kate Bush's song.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

The original video from 1985...


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Kate was part of my late teenage years and university days. Lost part of my eye-sight due to her..... 😎


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

HenryPenfold said:


> *Kate was part of my late teenage years and university days. Lost part of my eye-sight due to her....*. 😎


A beautiful woman... You're lucky - A little less self-control and you would have been walking around with a white cane and a guide dog...


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Shaughnessy said:


> A beautiful woman... You're lucky - A little less self-control and you would have been walking around with a white cane and a guide dog...





Shaughnessy said:


> A beautiful woman... You're lucky - A little less self-control and you would have been walking around with a white cane and a guide dog...





Shaughnessy said:


> A beautiful woman... You're lucky - A little less self-control and you would have been walking around with a white cane and a guide dog...


🤩


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

I love Kate! Here is one strong suggestion from Japan (1990 / Anthology 1978-70) Must BS for her fans.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Always thought that this was just one of the most heart-breaking gut-wrenching videios imaginable - Perfectly captures a soul nearly crushed by anguish and anxiety - and yet the end reveals the hope and relief that can return with faith.

First heard it in the American film She's Having a Baby (1988) with Kevin Bacon - Devastating performance - This is what the face of near-hopeless despair looks like.

The video clip from the film is available on YouTube by searching for the title and adding "This Woman's World" - I didn't want to clutter up the thread with too many videos.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

"Heart-breaking songs" is right. I read once that it was written about her husband when he had a life-threatening disease.


> And if I only could
> I'd make a deal with God
> And get him to swap our places


That's what it's like to love someone more than yourself.


----------



## CatchARisingStar (7 mo ago)

Many moons hence, I learned an interesting music device from Kate Bush which, I believe, Peter Gabriel also utilizes - when laying down string pads, omit the 3rd. This gives the pad air, makes the track breathe, so to speak. I still do that to this day.


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

Shaughnessy said:


> A beautiful woman... You're lucky - A little less self-control and you would have been walking around with a white cane and a guide dog...


🥵

I just posted in the non-classical listening thread, about a secondary/high school friend who had bought a rare Beatles album back then.
On his bedroom door, there was a huge poster of Kate Bush... in fact, it was THIS one.

Let's just say that I kept the picture in mind after each listening session we had (with a.o. The Beatles AND Kate Bush  )... thankfully there was a pretty girl in our class who looked quite a bit like Kate, so... the memory never faded away really.

Yesterday evening I listened to the song 'The Big Sky' (from _Hounds Of Love_) and watched the 'giraffe' clip on Youtube.
It was a guaranteed "jump on the dance floor" song for me... in those younger years.

I like this short comment about Kate, too:


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

Lovely.


----------

